# Los Angeles.



## Lensmeister (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

If anyone who lives in or has been to Los Angeles can help on this one.  Next year, all being well, we are off to LA for a few days before travelling to San Diego.  

Last time I was there I couldn't get a decent shot of the Hollywood sign,  I tried from near Hollywood Bvld, and from a rest stop on Mulllholland Drive.

The restrictions are, I will have my kids with me (one aged 3 by then) so no long walking etc.  and I will be using a Fuji Finepix didital compact camera as my other camera will be too heavy to carry around.

Where can I get a good clear photo ?

Please help........


----------



## photogoddess (May 21, 2005)

Generally you can get a decent snap of the Hollywood sign from just slightly down the hill from the Griffith Observatory. Since the observatory is closed for renovations until next spring, I'm not sure how far up the hill you will be able to drive or how far they will let you walk up. I'm not sure if there are any other options since I tend to steer clear of tourist areas. Good luck getting your shot.


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 30, 2006)

Had to replyto this .....

Photogoddess .... muahsss .....Thanks a lot I got up to the Grifths Park and I goty a couple shots ans the family all said you ROCK ! ! ! ! 

Thanks


----------



## Boston® (Jul 30, 2006)

You could also trying heading up Bronson, or go to Yamishiro restaurant for some more amazing landscape shots including views of the HollyWood sign.


----------

